# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Συμπληρώματα διατροφής Comed για περιστέρια

## lazaros

Αυτή είναι η άλλη εταιρεία που είπα Νίκο,δεν έχει φάρμακα μόνο συμπληρώματα,ενισχυτικά και γενικά προιόντα που θα βοηθήσουν τα παριστέρια να ανταπεξέλθουν με φυσικό τρόπο.

Είναι Βέλγικη εταιρεία και για πολλούς ίσως η κορυφαία εταιρεία στο είδος της .

Τα προγράμματα που γράφει για την αγωνιστική περίοδο,αναπαραγωγή,μάδημα  ,ξεκούραση τα ακολουθούν πολλοί περιστεράδες ακριβώς όπως τα γράφει η εταιρεία.

Ας την κοιτάξουν και φίλοι του φόρουν που έχουν καναρίνια-παπαγαλάκια και γενικά πουλιά,ότι ισχύει για τα περιστέρια(κορυφαία εταιρεία) ισχύει και για τα διάφορα πουλιά.

http://www.comed.be/index.php?page=home

----------

